# 

## nneli

!        (    ),       ,             ?   20  ?               -3? ?     ?

----------


## 2007

> 


   .





> 20  ?               -3? ?


.    25.  20       ()

----------


## nneli

> .
> 
> 
> .    25.  20       ()


 . 25     , , ?     20 ?          ?

----------


## Svetishe

-11

----------

.        .  :Redface:     ,     .     ,  (, , , )    ,  -2  -.     .   ,         -2  -,     ?          ? -2 ?       ,        -          ?   /     /          ?    ,      ,     -2, -3    ,   .       /  /  ?     ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

,      .         .

----------


## Server56

> .


 :yes:  :Kiss:

----------

> ,      .         .


!    .  .

----------


## 2007

> ,         -2  -,     ?


.   -2.     ,   .

----------


## 2007

> ,         -2  -,     ?


.   -2.     ,   .

----------

> .   -2.     ,   .


.  ,        ,    -2 .

----------


## Svetishe

,  -2,  -2  .

----------

> ,  -2,  -2  .


,     .    ,      ,        .       .

----------


## Svetishe

,   -,     ,   25 /....   26  ,  -

----------

> ,   -,     ,   25 /....   26  ,  -


-     ,  ,         ,        ,    .      ,     -2     .             .        ))

----------

, .  .          ,     -   ,    -       ?: , , , /,   ..   . . .S. -    ,    .

----------


## OLGALG

> ,     -2


99%  -            .

----------

> 99%  -            .


     .   ))          ,             ,        .  -     ,            ))    ,   .

----------


## OLGALG

> 





> 


  - -2     -   -     -.    -   .

        -   ! :yes:

----------

> - -2     -   -     -.    -   .
> 
>         -   !


,      ,    ,          :Wink:             ,          .

----------


## OLGALG

> 


          -      :War:  .

----------

> , .  .          ,     -   ,    -       ?: , , , /,   ..   . . .S. -    ,    .


 !  ,  .    .

----------


## MaksimSimf

-   .    -       .     ?

----------


## OLGALG

> .


   -   ,    -        -         .

----------

> -   ,    -        -         .


!.

----------

> -   .    -       .     ?


!

----------


## gal737112

!  ,         .     .            ,         .       08    86.   : 
1.       ?
2.         ?       ?
3.       ?
,    ,       .

----------

1)      ,    . (   ,        )
2) 
3),      .

----------


## gal737112

.

----------

